# NFs And Their Thoughts/Feelings/Opinions On (Heavy) Metal.



## The Chief (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not into heavy metal. I find it to be too loud. I have trouble understanding what the vocalists are saying in this music and it is important for me to understand the lyrics. I am also not much of a fan of the more violent lyrics associated with the genre.

The song below is Heavy/Alternative metal (A bit more of Grunge really). It's one of the more "Heavy" things I listen to.


----------



## triste (Apr 29, 2015)

INFP here. I like all types of music, metal included. Country, not so much, but there is a song or two I enjoy.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I adore metal and its heavy, eerie, intense and dark atmospheres.

From the fantasy lands and dramatic singing of power and folk metal, often taking me straight into gorgeous lands that don't exist, to the gloomy, depressing, technical and drawn out melodies of doom metal. From the elegant, tragic, melancholic and romantic laments of gothic metal to the fiery, bleeding and satirical funeral themes of black and death metal. There's something that strongly appeals to me in each subgenre.

I love the music, the aesthetics, the theatrics, the world building and lyrical genius.
I love how detached from reality metal allows me to be while carrying me into darkness and magic.
I don't think it's type related, I've noticed fans of all types (at least those I could type confidently).
The reasons to enjoy this genre and many and all personal, there isn't a single 'right' way to enjoy music.

But I agree that plenty of INFPs seem to adore metal music.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I like metal. I'm not as big a metalhead as my mom (she's an ENFP), but I appreciate it. Since she introduced me to the genre, most of my favorite artists are the same as her favorite artists, which means a lot of early 90's stuff, bordering on more 'Alt Rock' than pure metal. Nine Inch Nails, Tool, Perfect Circle, that whole crowd. I have an ironic/unironic appreciation of Marilyn Manson occasionally, which I can never tell her about or she'll disown me.

One of the first bands I ever got into was Apocalyptica, an all-cello Metallica cover band. Interestingly I've never really been all that into Metallica. I just like the cellos, really. As a cellist myself. Those guys can really screech their strings. 

On the opposite end of the metal-orchestra combo spectrum, I also like the inverted reflection of "metal that sounds classical-ish", which is the "opera that sounds like metal" band Nightwish. I kinda prefer "Imaginaerum" to their other albums-- it's a concept album with some experimental stylistic changes and a different lead singer, and a lot of old school Nightwish fans don't like it. It's honestly one of my favorite albums. My mom isn't a fan, it's a little too weird for her.

I guess overall, I like my metal music a little more melodic and orchestrated than a lot of people.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Heavy metal is just noise as far as I'm concerned. Usually accompanied by some hideous screaming in German, which is an ugly enough language to begin with. All that shouting makes it sound even worse.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Hotaru said:


> But I agree that plenty of INFPs seem to adore metal music.


It's funny you say that, because when I had my interview with Interpersonality, the one guy even told me "Get a group of about 300 or so metalheads and roughly 100 of them will be an INFP". I'm not sure if I believe that number but yeah, just something I thought was interesting.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Black metal or bust. The only metal I can listen to is like Burzum. Maybe the odd bit of thrash, I used to like Motorhead, whatever they'd be considered. Operatic metal or anything painfully cheesy or histrionic like that makes me wish for some kind of global cataclysm to wipe the stain off the Earth.

Burzum is aight tho


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes and no.

It has to be pretty on some level and I prefer to not have instantaneous screaming.

Non-screamo metal is beautiful, though.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

When I think of heavy metal, I think of Bella Swan.

No, but honestly, heavy metal tickles me. I'll never forget when my cousin asked me "you like Taylor Swift, don't you?" and then preceded to play 




I want this song played at my funeral.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

triste said:


> INFP here. I like all types of music, metal included. Country, not so much, but there is a song or two I enjoy.


Now there's a genre nobody wants. Country metal! Some double bass pedal action over a guy talking about his truck and his dog :laughing:.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Now there's a genre nobody wants. Country metal! Some double bass pedal action over a guy talking about his truck and his dog :laughing:.


Umm... does this count?


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

@TheSonderer Me and my big fat mouth. This is why you Google before you speak on the internet...

My excuse/way of weaseling out of this is that it sounds more like folk that you'd hear on A Mighty Wind. It's not bad actually.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

bigstupidgrin said:


> @_TheSonderer_ Me and my big fat mouth. This is why you Google before you speak on the internet...
> 
> My excuse/way of weaseling out of this is that it sounds more like folk that you'd hear on A Mighty Wind. It's not bad actually.


No worries :tongue: It is technically bluegrass which isn't technically country so technically you're still right technically!

Forgive me, I'm in a very weird mood today and I felt like saying technically a bunch...


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

TheSonderer said:


> No worries :tongue: It is technically bluegrass which isn't technically country so technically you're still right technically!
> 
> Forgive me, I'm in a very weird mood today and I felt like saying technically a bunch...


----------

